# This is how I bloody feel !! :(



## sundar1989 (May 15, 2017)

This is a post on what and how I am and how truly fucked we all are. Now straight to the matter:

I have the following *symptoms*(I'm not very good at describing symptoms technically like you guys actually. So forgive me :-o ):

1) Eye floaters, vision problems(such as dots)

2) Feel completely blank/empty/absolutely no thoughts whatsoever

3) Shaking all over the body/vibrations/tremors

4) Head tremors; especially while focusing

5) Unable to think/process thoughts/ grasp any information and comprehend things

6) Can't understand reading material, movies etc

7) Speech and language problems - stuttering, forgotten words with it their meanings, thinking for words etc

 Very bad and irregular bowel movements and at times motion incontinence (on passing wind)

9) Simply weird and abnormal breathing patterns which are very problematic to handle

10) Very very poor moods, depression, anxiety ( guess that's a no-brainer!)

11) Electric shock like feel in the head, very much so while tilting

12) Feel like a zombie: No brain function, thoughts, emotions, memory nothing!!!!

13) Forgetting things thought of even a single second back (Yes you read that right!)

14) NIL cognition

15) Can't imagine, visualize or do any such mental activity.

16) Extreme weight gain ( Due to meds and junk food combined)

17) Feel demented. Quite literally.

18) Very bad tremors of the hand; evident while typing on a computer for example

19) Sever head tightness while trying to focus and do something seriously

I'm presently on the following meds:

*Allopathic: *Divalporex Sodium 1g, Modafinil 400mg, Donepezil 10mg, Omega3s, Vitamins and minerals such as Zinc and magnesium, Gabapentin 300, Olanzapine

*Ayurvedic:* Brahmi Capsules/ Brahmi Vati, avipattikar churna tablets(for the gut)

*My Diagnosis:* Depersonalization and that it is a psychogenic casualty. My previous treating psychiatrist was an absolute ass of a guy who put me on a combo of several antipsychotics all at once for several months and literally chemically lobotomized me (Loxapine was the poisonous antipsychotic(60mg) and Lurasidone in mild doses). I luckily had done several scans - MRIs, PET, EEGs, TRODAT, CT, Transcranial Doppler. The latest of my MRIs showed diffuse cerebral atrophy and white matter hyper-intensities, neurologists and radiologists had reviewed it and claim that the atrophy is insignificant and is improving over time. Presently, they are doing further evaluation and in detail by reviewing all the scans serially. I'll update you guys on it.

*My Fears*: That it is a neurodegenerative disorder, dementia to be specific. C'mon I have all that a demented person has!! So there is some rationale behind thinking that way. That my life is ending and it's going to kill me. Sometimes i do feel suicidal too, yes.

*Love and Peace,*

*Sundar*


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi did you check your thyroid levels ?


----------

